# Antibodies tests



## JadeAngel (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm really sorry that this is probably the gazillionth thread on the same test, but I just wanted someone to clarify something, please.

I got my results for the antibodies test.

THYROGLOBULIN AB <20.0 (Standard range <20 IU/ML)
THYROID PEROXIDASE AB 13.1 (Standard range 0 - 35 IU/ML)

TSH is 2.08 both this last test and same level on a test about 3 months prior. The "standard range" is throwing me off, and negative on another series of blood tests I've been doing for months for a prior health problem means less than 5, so I know the term "negative" can be a bit more flexible in medical testing. I also know that a small portion of those with hashimoto's can be negative regardless.

But anyway, what do my numbers mean as far as being normal, negative, indicative of something, or of no concern? I'm not sure if my endocrinologist will discuss these with me until my biopsy in a few weeks, so I'd just like an idea until then.

Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You should not have any Thyroglobulin Ab nor should you have any TPO Ab.

You have had an ultra-sound of your thyroid, correct?

Hugs,


----------



## JadeAngel (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, They found 2 nodules on my right thyroid. One is noted as being heterogeneous, solid and vascular and to a lesser degree cystic. That one the endocrinologist showed me has blood flow through it, and is 19mm at the longest side. He's doing an FNA on the 9th for that one. The other one is smaller and he's not biopsying it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good; because the FNA is definitely indicated here. Please do let us know how it goes and they the pathology report has to say.

Hugs,


----------

